# Position of adjective with one item



## airelibre

(I did my best with the title but please suggest a more fitting one if you can think of one.)

Where does the adjective go when talking about "one *adjective* *noun*"?

One red apple
תפוח אחד אדום or תפוח אדום אחד?
maybe also
תפוח אחד שאדום, תפוח אחד שהוא אדום

תפוח אדום אחד נראה לי הכי טבעי, אבל אני מתלבט


----------



## tFighterPilot

Yes, תפוח אדום אחד would sound more natural.


----------



## amikama

Yes, תפוח אדום אחד is the normal one, but also תפוח אחד אדום is possible if you want to emphasize its redness. 

תפוח אחד שאדום wouldn't work (or at least wouldn't sound natural). 
תפוח אחד שהוא אדום is OK, but it means "one apple that is red". If all you want to say is "one red apple", go for תפוח אדום אחד (or תפוח אחד אדום).


----------



## arielipi

Both are correct, as i have said in another thread already - hebrew accepts all forms of sentence struct order as long as each word is a tautology to the rules.
The thing is to always ask: "what will an arranged sentence X emphasize different than an arranged sentence X' assuming that all words in X are in X' and vice versa.
שני תפוחים אדומים
שני תפוחים שהם אדומים
now what do you think each sentence puts at the emphasis core of it?


----------



## origumi

A natural example of the emphasis noted above is יש לי *תפוח אחד אדום* ושני תפוחים ירוקים. The number becomes more important therefore אחד precedes אדום.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> A natural example of the emphasis noted above is יש לי *תפוח אחד אדום* ושני תפוחים ירוקים. The number becomes more important therefore אחד precedes אדום.



I am reluctant about that because when quantity is more than one the number always precede the object.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> I am reluctant about that because when quantity is more than one the number always precede the object.


Hmm... it could be יש לי *תפוח אחד אדום* ותפוח אחד ירוק. The emphasis is originated from the content and not from similarity to the part with שני תפוחים.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks to all.



amikama said:


> Yes, תפוח אדום אחד is the normal one, but also תפוח אחד אדום is possible if you want to emphasize its redness.
> 
> תפוח אחד שאדום wouldn't work (or at least wouldn't sound natural).
> תפוח אחד שהוא אדום is OK, but it means "one apple that is red". If all you want to say is "one red apple", go for תפוח אדום אחד (or תפוח אחד אדום).



Does תפוח אחד שאדום not work because אדום is only an adjective? Would it be natural to say עובדה אחת שמפורסמת, because מפורסמת is also a verb?


----------



## trigel

Would


> עובדה אחת ש/המפורסמת



be a good way to force a verbal reading of the participle, i.e. "one fact which is being publicized", rather than "one well-known fact"?


----------



## ystab

I can't think of any counter example, so my answer to you both would be yes.


----------



## arielipi

You can also think/say/perceive that the ש omits שהנו shehino = which is; or שהוא shehu.


----------

